# VIN MARIANI ~ FRENCH WINE COCA ~ COCA COLA



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

*                                                  Vin Mariani ~ French Wine Cola ~ Coca Cola*
* 
                                                                        ( A Brief Study )

                                       This is a spin-off discussion from my earlier thread titled â€¦

                                             â€œWas Coca Cola Invented in Valencia, Spain?â€

                                Link: *https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-434142/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm*
 ã€€
                                             ~ * ~

 Based on the various contributions to that earlier thread, which was primarily based on the claims of an elderly Juan Jose Mica from Spain, it was determined there is no credible and/or substantiating evidence to indicate that Coca Cola was invented in Spain. And until such time as Mr. Mica or any member of his family is able and willing to provide the world with â€œproofâ€ of the claim, it will hereafter be considered as false.

                                             ~ * ~ 

 However, this is not to say the original inspiration for Coca Cola did not have some measure of European influence. This is evidenced by Coca Colaâ€™s creator, John Stith Pemberton, who openly admitted that his earlier experimentations with similar concoctions were the result of his interest in a French made product of the time called â€œVin Tonique Mariani.â€ With Pembertonâ€™s resulting product becoming known as â€œFrench Wine Cola.â€

                                             ~ * ~

 This then is a brief study of all three products, with various website links and pictures to serve as resource material for future research. And please note this is not intended to take anything away from the genius of John Stith Pemberton whose â€œCoca Colaâ€ is the real thing and is as 100% American as Chevrolet ~ Baseball - and Hot Dogs!

                    Signed â€¦ SODAPOPBOB â€¦ U.S.A.

                                      August 2011*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

~ Vin Mariani ~

 Circa 1863. Paris, France. Created by corsian chemist Angelo Mariani. The worldâ€™s first cocaine laced recreational tonic. Endorsed by numerous personalities at the time, including Pope Leo XII who granted it a Vatican gold medal award.

 Various Links:

 1. Vin Mariani Link - Brief History : http://thenonist.com/index.php/thenonist/permalink/vin_mariani/

 2. Wikipedia Link Mariani History: http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin_Mariani

 3. Vin Mariani Current Website : http://www.cocanaturally.com/

                    [ Angelo Mariani ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Vin Tonique Mariani Bottle ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Poster ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Last U.S. Bottle of Vin Mariani prior to 1906 drug act ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Vin Mariani's Current Label ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

~ French Wine Coca ~

 Circa 1885. Atlanta, Georgia. Created by druggist John Stith Pemberton. By Pembertonâ€™s own admission, â€œFrench Wine Cocaâ€ was an altered improvement/imitation of Angelo Marianiâ€™s alcohol and cocaine based tonic, â€œVin Mariani.â€

 Various Links:

 1. Wikipedia Link French Wine Coca History: http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Pemberton's_French_Wine_Coca

 2. Pembertons' French Wine Coca Face Book Link: http://www.Facebook.com/pages/Pembertons-French-Wine-Coca/135608293138769

 [ French Wine Coca Poster c. 1885 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Ad circa 1885 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Possible Exposition Booth - Exact Location and Date Unknown ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Window Card circa 1885 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

~ Coca Cola ~ 

 1886. Atlanta, Georgia. Created by John Styth Pemberton (1831-1888). Considered an improvement of his earlier product â€œFrench Wine Cola.â€ Coca Cola contained cocaine but no alcohol and was intended to qualify as an acceptable beverage because of the â€œTemperanceâ€ regulations set in 1885. First sold at Jacobsâ€™ Pharmacy in Atlanta in 1886.

 John Pemberton was born in 1831 in Knoxville, Georgia. He attended pharmacy school, and owned an apothecary and soda fountain in Columbus, Georgia at 11 7th Street. He'd fought for The Confederacy during the Civil War, and appears to have become addicted to morphine after being wounded in the war. After the war, Pemberton moved to Atlanta and started making and selling patent medicines such as Globe Flower Cough Syrup, Extract of Stillingia, Triplex Liver Pills, and Lemon & Orange Elixer. One of Pemberton's biggest selling items was *French Wine of Coca*.*
 ã€€
 Various Links:

 1. Coca Cola Wikipedia Link: **http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola*
* 
 2. *Coca Cola History Link: http://members.fortunecity.com/jungleman382/id6.htm
*
 3. *"Golden Age" Coca Cola Link: http://www.digitaldeliftp.com/LookAround/advertspot_cocacola2.htm
*
 4. *Coca Cola Ads 1886 to 1899 ... (Special interest must see). 
http://www.adbranch.com/coca-cola-advertising-1886-1899/
*
 5. *John Styth Pemberton: http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventors/pemberton.htm

                  [ John Styth Pemberton 1831-1888 ] *
 ã€€*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Jacobs' Pharmacy c. 1886 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Coca Cola Pemberton Ad c. 1886 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Coca Cola Ad May 23, 1886 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Coca Cola Truck 1909 ]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 8, 2011)

[][]Wow Hysteria & melancholy, Cocaine would sure cure that damn quick!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Hard Times - The Great Depression 1930s ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Good Times - The Beatles 1960s ]


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 8, 2011)

Well Thank You Bob, for a neat follow up on your research.  The whole review is well laid out and what this FORUM of bottle collectors, is just a fantastic information sharing group. I don't collect to many specific types of bottles, but have a great interest in the way they were made before 1900.  Thanks again.  RED Matthews


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

Red ~

                                              "Thank you, thank you very much."

    But I sure wish there was an edit feature so a guy could go back and correct some spelling errors.

                                                               Such as ...

             John Styth vs. Stith Pemberton          and             French Wine Coca vs. Cola

                                                                SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

[ Marilyn Monroe enjoyed Coca Cola, too. ]


----------



## celerycola (Aug 8, 2011)

This was a bottle label.



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Â Â  [ Ad circa 1885 ]





> http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Pemberton's_French_Wine_Coca


----------



## celerycola (Aug 8, 2011)

Pictured in the book: The Original Coca-Cola Woman

 Caption: Wine Coca Booth at the Massachusetts Charitable Mechanic's Association Fair in Boston, 1898


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> [ Possible Exposition Booth - Exact Location and Date Unknown ]


----------



## celerycola (Aug 8, 2011)

Later than 1885 - probably 1890's. Pemberton's Wine Coca actually had wine in it. Coca-Cola was the non-alcoholic version of Wine Coca. After Pemberton died in 1888 the Pemberton Medicine Company continued selling Coca-Cola under the name Yum-Yum, then Koke, then non-alcoholic Wine Coca from 1890 to around 1908 when the name changed to Wine-Co.



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> [Â Window CardÂ circa 1885 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

Celery ~

 Thanks a million. I looked everywhere for an explanation to the location and date connected with the booth. Now we know.

 I also appreciate the other clarifications. Sometimes it is difficult for me to decipher specifics when the websites I access are not specific themselves. 

 I'm still not 100% certain if Pemberton's middle name is spelled with an 'i' or a 'y' - I have seen it spelled differently in numerous places. But I am leaning toward it as being "Styth."

 One thing I would really like to find, but have been unable to, is an actual photograph (close up) of a "French Wine Coca" bottle. (With label if possible). They must be extremely rare. 

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

Regarding the "French Wine Coca" bottle ... the best examples I have seen to date are the ones displayed in the booth photograph. But it is difficult to make them out clearly. Especially the labels. Ideally, the one I am looking for would have a paper label like the one that celerycola clarified as being original. 

 The bottle shown below is described as being a "French Wine Coca." But I'm just not sure. It looks like another "Vin Mariani" bottle to me. This is an example of what I mean about websites not being specific.

 SPBOB


----------



## celerycola (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a photo of a Wine Coca ceramic soda fountain dispenser but am saving it for the revised edition of my book: The Original Coca-Cola Woman.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2011)

Really interesting post.  I have a big book on Coca-Cola and it's very useful and fun to read.  If you have any other questions about the history, please ask and I'll look it up.  Looks like you got it covered, though.  I think they should still sell the Vin Mariani.  Someone I was digging with dug one a couple years ago, and I didn't know much about its history then.  Now, I am hoping to dig one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2011)

RedGinger ~

 Thanks. 

 I my have the same book you referred to. Have you noticed when you Google "Coca Cola" that it generates about a jillion results?  It's crazy!

 I am re-posting this link for those who may have missed it, or just didn't open it. It is my current favorite and one I was not aware of until just recently. I highly recommend it. It shows a ton of early Coca Cola advertisements. And be sure to click on the links at the bottom of their page where the little pictures are located. They will take you to even more interesting ads. I have accessed these sites numerous times and have found them to be totally safe.

 SPBOB

 Link to early Coca Cola advertising: [/align] http://www.adbranch.com/coca-cola-advertising-1886-1899/[/align] [/align]Until I saw the ad shown below I didn't realize Coca Cola was so widespread nationally in 1900.[/align] [/align][ Coca-Cola advertisement on the cover of "American Druggist" magazine, 1900 ][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

This is for everyone, but especially for celerycola ...

 I couldn't find a picture of a Pemberton's "French Wine Coca" bottle, so I settled for the one pictured below that is described as a ...

                        Pemberton's "Globe Flower Cough Syrup" bottle dated circa 1870.

 I tried to find a better picture of this particular bottle, but this is the only one I have seen so far. It was described as being extremely rare and compared in value to the Coca Cola Hutchinson bottles that run about $2,000.00 these days. ???

 And while I'm here doing this update, I thought I'd add this list of various other brands of "Wine Coca's" that were popular during the same time period as Pemberton's was. This may help in future searches to distinguish the differences.

 Metcalf's - Garcon's - Armbrech, Nelson & Co. - Caswell Hazard & Co. - Maltine - Hall's - Magges'- Peruvian - Bullard and Shedd.

                    Man-o-man! Folks sure liked their Coca Wines back in the day!  Lol  []

                                                               SPBOB



 [ Globe Flower Cough Syrup - circa 1870 ]


----------



## celerycola (Aug 9, 2011)

That's a late 1880's bottle. Mine was dug in Atlanta at the Maddox Park Dump. I've had three over the years and they are a $200 bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Celery ~

 Thanks again. You always come through in a pinch!  I had a feeling you might have one of those.

 Thanks for the picture, too. Much better than the one I posted. Do you have any pics of his other bottles?

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Aug 9, 2011)

Wine Coca Logo from the 1890's ceramic fountain syrup dispenser. The logo is color on the dispenser.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 9, 2011)

Wine Coca name was changed to Wine-co in 1908 and a new trade mark was registered. There may have been some pressure from another Atlanta firm that prompted the name change.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 9, 2011)

I have pics of several Pemberton bottles and lots of ads. I even have copies of the minutes on company letterhead from the 1894 meeting where the Pemberton Medicine Company name was changed to the Wine Coca Company.

 I can't post them here due to non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Celery ~

 I understand and am happy with what you already shared. I'll continue to look around and see what I can find regarding his other concoctions. I know most of the names.

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## carling (Aug 10, 2011)

I just have to say what a pleasure it is to read the knowledge and research efforts continuously shared by celerycola and sodapopbob.

 Very much appreciated!

 Rich


----------

